# Speciale Corsa



## mongeese (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## juvela (Mar 1, 2018)

-----

_and_ it's early eno' to have an ottone head plate rather than a bauxite one!   

-----


----------



## mongeese (Mar 1, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> _and_ it's early eno' to have an ottone head plate rather than a bauxite one!
> 
> -----



That guy knows


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice!
Any photos of the rest? Or do you just have the frame?


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 2, 2018)

Yeah this is a tease


----------



## mongeese (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## juvela (Mar 8, 2018)

-----

Pre-MCMLXVII.

Appears we are in the mid-'LX's here ~MCMLXIV-LXVI.

-----


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 24, 2018)

PM if FS thx


----------

